# Irish camper



## CRVOwner (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello! This is my obligatory post as a new member. 
A little background about me:
I have been camping for over 10 years,
I recently bought a car (hence the name) and aim to use it during camping. 
Although technically not a motorhome I will be using the tent and car together. 

Anything else I can answer then please let me know.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## hulio (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome along chum :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello. 
Am I allowed to assume you are in Ireland? that is on my list, the west coast, but probably not this year.

I met an English guy in France last year who had a small vehicle, can't remember what make it was and he lived in it full time!!! No tent. I suppose it is much easier to sleep in and not be noticed in car parks and parked up with other vehicles.

hope it all goes well.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome mucker and what part of the norf are you located as im in glengormley or known as the windy city.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::boat::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

Makzine said:


> Hello and :welcome:



Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

hulio said:


> Welcome along chum :banana::banana::banana:



Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Hello.
> Am I allowed to assume you are in Ireland? that is on my list, the west coast, but probably not this year.
> 
> I met an English guy in France last year who had a small vehicle, can't remember what make it was and he lived in it full time!!! No tent. I suppose it is much easier to sleep in and not be noticed in car parks and parked up with other vehicles.
> ...



Hello I am indeed in Ireland. It's a great coast to visit. It's on my list again this year. 
I am new to vehicle camping and plan to incorporate the tent and car combined.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome mucker and what part of the norf are you located as im in glengormley or known as the windy city.



I am in coleraine. 
I know glengormley. I have been there a few times. 
Haha windy is certainly an accurate term.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::boat::scooter::drive::goodluck:



Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## jeanette (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: safe and happy travels


----------



## nipagan (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome , hello from Bangor also on the coast


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2016)

CRVOwner said:


> I am in coleraine.
> I know glengormley. I have been there a few times.
> Haha windy is certainly an accurate term.



Hi i was born up in ballymoney knocklaid park not far from you.:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2016)

nipagan said:


> Welcome , hello from Bangor also on the coast



I thought i was alone here,have to start a we gang.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 27, 2016)

So how is wild camping viewed in your part of the world? does anyone mind if you sneak an overnight stop somewhere tucked away?


----------



## The laird (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello and welcome .you will gets lots of advice from this lot on here,some good and some okay


----------



## Acti (Feb 27, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Hi and:welcome::camper: safe and happy travels



Hello and thanks I appreciate it


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

nipagan said:


> Welcome , hello from Bangor also on the coast



Hello I used to do sailing in Bangor. Love the harbour area there. Looking to go down that way again soon.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Hi i was born up in ballymoney knocklaid park not far from you.:wave:



Nice! I think my stepfather is from there. I must ask him.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

Moonraker 2 said:


> So how is wild camping viewed in your part of the world? does anyone mind if you sneak an overnight stop somewhere tucked away?



Wild camping is technically illegal in N. Ireland but most farmers don't mind if you don't disturb livestock/crops etc. As for car parks and such its ok. 
In forests it's ok if you get permission but can receive a hefty fine if caught without a permit and the staff are in bad mood. 

Beaches are fine and generally good for camping. 

I know a few spots which I will post up when I get a chance if you are interested.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

The laird said:


> Hello and welcome .you will gets lots of advice from this lot on here,some good and some okay



Haha hello and thanks. I have been looking around and info looks good and solid so far. I'd love to find a group near me and try out some techniques people suggest.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

Acti said:


> :welcome: to the forum :drive:



Hello and thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2016)

There are lots of places to wild here both down and north coast ,glenarm is one which is used a lot and carrickfergus carpark always has a van or two,in co down donaghadee has a park with a nice sea view,& not forgeting newcastle which has always got vans in either donard or the park at beach behind town.
Here is a picy of glenarm marina which has hard standing and always vans there.


----------



## CRVOwner (Feb 27, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> There are lots of places to wild here both down and north coast ,glenarm is one which is used a lot and carrickfergus carpark always has a van or two,in co down donaghadee has a park with a nice sea view,& not forgeting newcastle which has always got vans in either donard or the park at beach behind town.
> Here is a picy of glenarm marina which has hard standing and always vans there.



That place looks amazing. But it is of little use to someone like me without a motorhome and just a car and tent. I need grass or a forestry type area to camp.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2016)

CRVOwner said:


> That place looks amazing. But it is of little use to someone like me without a motorhome and just a car and tent. I need grass or a forestry type area to camp.



They are building a new site in the antrim glens,glenarif glens & there may be a bit for you and tent.
If you want good places to camp then donegal is the spot & i could find a site every mile or two,cross at magilligan ferry where the are places within 5 min drive.


----------

